# Habropoda laboriosa/Southeastern Blueberry Bee



## rufhaus (Oct 13, 2013)

I am a grower of blueberries in East Texas who is interested in attracting the Southeastern Blueberry Bee to help me pollinate my blueberries. I already have a number of wild bumblebee nests that are doing just fine, but I have heard that the Habropoda laboriosa/Southeastern Blueberry Bee is a much better pollinator and I would like to encourage them to set up house in my blueberry fields. Any info on companion plants to attract them, housing that I can build to make their stay more appealing, and to help the hives grow would be appreciated.


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

Talk with you state extension office. Get in touch with the state entomologist and nearby research centers. Most likely their are experts willing to provide help and information if this industry in common in your locality. 

And of course google and search at beesource.


----------



## allan (Jul 7, 2013)

maybe this link will help you http://www.ibra.org.uk/articles/20080611_80


----------



## solitaryb (Mar 29, 2008)

rufhaus said:


> Any... // ...housing that I can build to make their stay more appealing, and to help the hives grow would be appreciated.


You might want to get hold of an O.B.A. colleague Dave Hunter of Crown bees. He may be able to direct you to other people with deeper knowledge of the subject.


----------

